# Help me findSennheiser CX-180 earphones



## aadi007 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have finalized on Sennheiser CX180 earphones. BUdget was around 1K but I decided to stretch a little for the CX180. 
But, the problem is - I am not able to find it on any reputed online store. It was available on infibeam but right now out of stock.

Please help!

PS. - In case I am unable to find CX180, I am going for JBL in tempo earphones or Sony - EX60LP... I am not considering SoundMagic as I have read many reviews suggesting not so good fit ( I plan to use earphones while jogging/working out, hence comfort and build quality are most important criteria to me).
I do not want to spend a penny beyond 1.5K

I hope I do find the CX 180 as I think they fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 17, 2012)

Try eBay.

Sennheiser CX 180 In Ear, Street ll CX180 headphone Earphone, for ipod mp3 | eBay


----------

